# question about propane smokers



## ralphbrown05 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys ive been looking at propane smokers and i found this one at home depot http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...=10053#reviews   ive been using the brinkman bullet.  im kinda iffy on switching from charcoal to propane even though im going through charcoal like crazy...so if someone can point me in the right direction of a good propane smoker but that is priced good..any help would be good...

thanks and happy smoking


----------



## yount (Oct 4, 2009)

i got mine from lowes its a perfect flame i love it my buddy was so impressed he went and bought one i have had great smokes with it and fuel usage is alot better then expected
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...001&lpage=none


----------



## chefrob (Oct 4, 2009)

the brinkman is a little wider but for me the perfect flame is more flexible. lowes was also blowing out the PF for $119. i use both charcoal and gas in mine and get good stable temps.


----------



## slim (Oct 4, 2009)

i have the bbq grillware gasser from lowes....its almost a twin to the perfect flame...mine is the older model. I love it


----------



## tndawg (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this exact smoker and am very happy with it. When I got it I had roughly a 1/2 tank of propane. I have smoked for a total of about 30 hours, and am just starting to get low on fuel. I can get my tank filled for about $18.  That's pretty affordable in my opinion.


----------



## mgnorcal (Oct 6, 2009)

Last spring I looked at that and the one from Lowes very carefully before I bought and I think the Lowes unit is much better.

More cooking room and rectangular cooking grates instead of the football-looking grates in the HD unit -that's a big difference.
Also, Lowes unit had a big heavy cast iron chip pan and a nice enameled water pan.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 6, 2009)

Im using the small GOSM propane burner now,  turns out great bbq, and holds temp really well. I bought mine @ Bass Pro SHops for about $140.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a GOSM and it works really good and puts out alot of good Q too. The only thing I would change is the width I can hardly fit a whole rack of ribs in fromm corner to corner. The brinkman your looking at says it wider (19 1/2") but I think thats the whole unit. I need to know the grate sizeand if it is 16" or get it now.For the money it sounds like a good job. So where are you in Jacksonville cause I live there too out by the airport. But from the beach we just moved out to the northside. So welcome to SMF.


----------



## seandje (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Smoke Hollow #6 and love it. A friend has a #5 and loves it. They are a bit pricey. Got mine at Gander Mountain.

I started with one from Kenmore and was happy with it too.  It was around $150.


----------



## bwd (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the Brinkmann from Home Depot.  It's not bad for the price.  I smoked a picnic shoulder and used about 1/4 of a tank of propane over 13 hours.  I'd suggest picking up another propane tank as a spare.  

The temps can creep up a bit on a hot day.  If you take off the chimney cap and keep the water pan as full as possible, it does help keep the temps down.  When the outside temp is below 80, this is not necessary.  Once set up it maintains the temp fairly well.

A full slab of ribs wont fit on the racks.  You'll have to split them in two.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

bwd;364922 said:
			
		

> I have the Brinkmann from Home Depot. It's not bad for the price. *I smoked a picnic shoulder and used about 1/4 of a tank of propane over 13 hours.* I'd suggest picking up another propane tank as a spare. quote]
> 
> that's a lot of gas......


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I also started on a Brinkman bullet type that used charcoal/propane. I upgraded to a GOSM big block, and I've never regretted it since. The extra smoking space is really nice. I also would suggest a spare tank, it's so nice to know that if you run out of fuel in the midle of a smoke, you can be back to smoking in less than 5 minutes. Good luck my friend.


----------



## smokingscooby (Oct 7, 2009)

I would have to second this. I had the smaller GOSM, it was a pain, always having to cut ribs in half to get them to fit. Now I have the Big Block, got it at Bass Pro Shops. With the use of a rib rack, I can smoke at least 12 racks at a time,depending on if i am making Dutch's beans or Japs with them.
Good luck chosing and a spare tank is a great idea.


----------



## greazy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Smoke Vault by Camp Chef and have produced some very good stuff w it. 

No one type of smoker has all the advantages. Propane requires less attention...it is fairly well "set and forget" if you have plenty of LP. I move the bottle to my fish fryer or to my grill when it starts getting low and make sure to have plenty for the smoker. Propane is also safer to use in the wind I have literally cooked (under a carport) during a thunderstorm.

Electric is also good for set and forget and runs a tad cheaper. GOOD electrics, however, ain't cheap. 

Wood smokers are easier to clean, make fallen limbs less irritating and produce, generally, a better taste. They are a fire hazard unless watched fairly closely.

Obvious solution...get 'em all!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Oct 7, 2009)

love mine gosm


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

I just bought a used GOSM off craigs list for $35.00 (it is for my son). 

My wife is going to pick up tomorrow night .  

The seller has only used it twice and decided smoking too long and they didn't have the time to use it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Today he called and wanted to know if I would be interested in the Maverick ET-72 thermometer he got at the same time and if I was he would take $20.00...

Got them both for $55.00 and he has put it all back in the original box for me...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

nice score!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2009)

After a theft of that magnitude are you gonna sleep OK 
Happy for you - very nice score


----------



## bwd (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it?  Seems about what this thing burns.  Another poster reported just shy of 1/2 a tank over 30 hours.  The thin metal doesn't insulate much.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Like a baby with a bottle full of Jack Daniels...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

that may be normal, i also use coals in my gasser so i keep my burner on low.


----------



## tndawg (Oct 8, 2009)

that's interesting chefrob...what is your method, and how much charcoal would you go through for a 12 hour smoke? 

I might like to try that method!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 8, 2009)

dawg, i have a lowes jobbie that they were blowing out cheap. i put 2 bric pavers in the chip pan and took a 2" hotel 1/2 pan and drilled holes in it and i use that for the lump. above that i use a disposable foil pan (holds more water and i don't haveto wash it). ten above that i still have 3 racks for food. i fire up the propane to heat the box while i start a full chiminey of lump. by the time the coals are hot, the box is up and i rack up the food and put in the coals. then i put the wood chunks on the coals and tur the gas on low to keep a pretty steady temp. i usually just add 2-3 large lumps after 3-4 hrs.


----------



## bwd (Oct 8, 2009)

It could also depend on the outside temps.  It runs hot in the warm weather, but it seems to need a bit more heat to keep it going when it's cold outside.


----------



## tndawg (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!!! Much appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 9, 2009)

i for got.....sometimes here in the summer i can just toss a butt out on the blacktop and it will be done in 3hrs for slicing and 4 for pullin.


----------

